
Announcing General Availability of GPUS for Google Cloud Machine Learning Engine - davidmr
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2017/05/announcing-general-availability-of-gpus-for-cloud-machine-learning-engine?hl=sr
======
davidmr
It's just a press release but I've been using them for a while, and it is
quite not very to watch a model training or hyperparameter search scale
effortlessly over multiple GPUs. It _almost_ makes up for the royal pain in
the arse of having to rewrite your code to fit in the newish APIs required by
cloud ML engine. Almost.

